# Apúntate al grupo Gentoo-Hispano de LastFM

## pacho2

Acabo de crear el grupo Gentoo-hispano en Last.fm, de momento sólo estoy yo, pero espero que alguien más se anime  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## juanfra684

Yo ya estoy    :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Bien  :Very Happy: 

A ver si llegamos al menos a 15 para poder tener estadísticas  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Zagloj

Para allá voy  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Uno mas. Me anoto... De todas formas tenía pensado hacerlo por el sistema de "sugerir canciones similares" de amarok...

Saludos!

PD: Que es last fm y para que sirve además de para el amarok?

----------

## esteban_conde

Otro que tambien.

----------

## pacho2

Bien  :Very Happy: 

Ya somos 15 exactos (parece que faltaría uno para tener estadísticas :-/)

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## lukin-amd64

Otro que tambien

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Ale...que no se diga...

----------

## pacho2

Ya somos 18 y ya hay estadísticas  :Very Happy: 

Gracias a todos, y a ver si hay más gente que se anime  :Smile: 

----------

## nandelbosc

También estoy yo!   :Cool: 

----------

## ensarman

yo tambien estoy.

buena musica!!!

----------

## Neodraco

Uno más.

----------

## pacho2

Bien, cuantos más mejor   :Cool: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Theasker

otro más

----------

## Annagul

Y otro   :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

Ya me apunte.   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## sergiotocalini

Ahi estoy!!

----------

## Noss

Ya me he añadido al grupo, lo malo que mi nick estaba ya usado y claro he tenido que modificarlo un poco de Noss ha pasado a Spanish-Noss  :Wink: 

BUeno nos leemos

un saludo

----------

## juanfra684

Por si os interesa también hay una comunidad en Orkut, la red social de Google, para todos los usuarios de Gentoo hispanos. Hoy me ha dado por registrarme en Orkut y al buscar Gentoo la he visto   :Smile: 

Parece que se creo hace bastante tiempo y lo comentaron en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-132155-highlight-orkut.html

----------

## johpunk

me uno yo tambien   :Cool: 

----------

## diegoto

Creo que me anote, tenia una cuenta de hace mucho y nunca entendi bien el funcionamiento de last.fm  :Very Happy:  alguno que sea tan amable de explicarme ? gracias

----------

## JuanSimpson

Uno mas en last.fm  :Very Happy: 

y en el otro respondió: "A request has been sent to the moderator to join."

Espero que me acepten ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magnum44

Otro más, con el nick de patowc   :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

sefirotsama, presente

----------

## johpunk

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Creo que me anote, tenia una cuenta de hace mucho y nunca entendi bien el funcionamiento de last.fm  alguno que sea tan amable de explicarme ? gracias

 

la intencion de tener cuenta en lastfm es crear un perfil musical a partir de la musica que escuchas lo que quiere decir es que a medida que vayas escuchando musica en tu pc vas llenando tu perfil para eso debes tener el plguins de lasfm en tu reproductor para que envie la musica que escuches a tu perfil

----------

## sefirotsama

¿os podeis creer que no puedo registrarme por no superar el codigo de activación?

¿¿A vosotros os va?? Estoy usando konqueror y me da mucho palo pasarme al firefox...

----------

## Coghan

Pos naa, probemos estas modernidades...  :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Vale, ya estoy dentro y adjunto al grupo, pero tengo un pequeño problemilla. Uso audacious he configurado el plugin scrobbler para lastfm pero no consigo que haga el scrobbling. también he instalado el lastfmplayer y se conecta bien a mi cuenta de Last.fm.

Veo que al cerar audacious no me recuerda la contraseña de mi cuenta Last.fm y desde el lastfmplayer no puedo reproducir los temas almacenados en mi equipo.

¿Se me ha escapado algo que no veo?

----------

## chaim

Unido al grupo! a ver qué escuchais! xD

----------

## Condex

Pues otro más que se anota...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

¡Aburiño!

Condex-   :Cool: 

----------

## luisx

otro mas : luisx_   :Laughing: 

saludos

----------

